# MK5 on AirLifts, got low?



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

Posting on behalf of Cesar(Glices) who just got his new airlift struts installed

these were taken by Santi at a local meet we went to


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice Cesar, looking good!


----------



## JDM IV (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Dude, sh!t is dopeee.


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JDM IV)*

looks awesome, can't wait to install mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

AJ, you guys need to snap some quality shots. I need a new picture for our site.








(not to dis these pics, but using some alien bees would be dope) 


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:59 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JDM IV)*

Looks so BAD cesar, much better than the H&Rs!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mikebbugn)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboTrucka)*

I'm excited I just bought these. Every pic I see makes them look even better


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow! Looks Great


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

Thankyou all!!! the ride is very very smooth and im very happy with them...


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (glices)*

Looks great can't wait to bolt in my new airlifts, Tried last night and didn't have anything to spread the bottom mount








I miss Santi already


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Cars all look awesome. You guys are funny tho... you all post each others cars, not your own. First Santi with your car, and now you with Cesar's car.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_ You guys are funny tho... you all post each others cars, not your own. First Santi with your car, and now you with Cesar's car.


now that i think about it, that is funny


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: MK5 on AirLifts, got low? (f_399)*

Santi's stance is on point.


----------



## krazy eyez killa (Apr 3, 2010)

*FV-QR*

the wheels on the mk5 jetta could be a lot better.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (krazy eyez killa)*

dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Looks great can't wait to bolt in my new airlifts, Tried last night and didn't have anything to spread the bottom mount








I miss Santi already









i was having lunch with him when you called and heard that convo


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks sick
are all 3 cars on airlift?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jayy)*

no, I think the black GTI and the Blue jetta are rockin masontech???


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fasttt600)*

they all look good.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fasttt600)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fasttt600* »_no, I think the black GTI and the Blue jetta are rockin masontech??? 

correct!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (glices)*

damn damn damn...... waiting patiently for my bags to come in so I can join in the texas air fun








all the above rides are outstanding


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fasttt600* »_no, I think the black GTI and the Blue jetta are rockin masontech??? 


its good to see that airlifts can go as low


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

When i think of texas, i now think of bagged volkswagens...
...weird
haha cars look great!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_AJ, you guys need to snap some quality shots. I need a new picture for our site.








(not to dis these pics, but using some alien bees would be dope) 


i knwo they suck, they were rushed cus of security, and didnt have enough time to scout for a good location... 
but they need some legit shots for sure!!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

I can help w. that


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: MK5 on AirLifts, got low? (f_399)*

you texas guys do it big


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: MK5 on AirLifts, got low? (Mr.Tan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Tan* »_you texas guys do it big









everything in texas is bigger








so sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
love the long horn by the way


_Modified by Jetta11J at 8:42 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

_Quote »_


----------

